# Nissan GT-R LM NISMO Racecar Debuts at Chicago Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is showing off its wild GT-R LM NISMO racecar at the 2015 Chicago Auto Show.*
> 
> This mean-looking vehicle will compete in the top class at Le Mans this summer. Breaking with convention, this LM P1 machine’s engine is actually mounted up front and surprisingly it’s front-wheel drive.
> 
> Power is provided by a 3.0-liter, twin-turbo gasoline V6. It’s rumored to deliver in excess of 1,250 hp. But in addition to this healthy figure the car also has energy-recuperating technology, something that should make it even faster.


Read more about the Nissan GT-R LM NISMO Racecar Debuts at Chicago Show at AutoGuide.com.


----------

